# Paper Micarta



## KFrisbie (Apr 11, 2022)

Been playing around off and on with making Paper Micarta. Color pages gives it a nice look.


----------



## dogcatcher (Apr 12, 2022)

Nice work.  A little hint, for a different look glue it sandwiched between 2 pieces of corrugated roofing filler strips,  The colored waves are crazy looking.


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 12, 2022)

I really like them all, but I like the first one the best and it's amazing how much the second ands third look like wood grain.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 12, 2022)

They look great.


----------

